# Bald Eagle brings Coot to the nest



## EricD (Nov 2, 2011)

Eagle nest is very active. Here is the female bringing a coot to the nest









Then she flew to another the where the male joined her for some Coot!





















Bal


----------



## redno (Nov 2, 2011)

mantap nikon D3000


----------



## e.rose (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are beautiful! Really nice job!


----------



## PhotoTish (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow! Great set of photos.  :thumbup:


----------



## GarryKirsch (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful series of shots! Must be nice to have such great birds to photograph!


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 2, 2011)

Great shots as always Eric! That second one gave me chills.....it looks like they were considering if you would be a better meal than that coot they already had.....


----------



## TURKEY (Nov 3, 2011)

good job !


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 3, 2011)

i somehow new before i opened it that there were going to be some really nice shots in here.


----------



## Kstorm (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful and majestic! Very nice set!


----------



## Scuba (Nov 3, 2011)

Great shots.  May I ask what lens is being used for these?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2011)

Pretty sweet shots. The lighting at that time was really nice.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## EricD (Nov 3, 2011)

Scuba said:


> Great shots.  May I ask what lens is being used for these?



Thanks...used my Nikon 500mm F4 VRII lens


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful shots.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you tone map these images?


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a big admirer of your work. Envious.

Sincerely,
Envious


----------



## EricD (Nov 3, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Did you tone map these images?



Nope...shoot in raw and basic post processing in CS5


----------



## quinte (Nov 3, 2011)

Love your photos sir!


----------



## GooseEgg (Nov 4, 2011)

Your shots are always amazing!! Great job


----------



## matthewm (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice work, did you use a dx camera or d3(s) full frame?


----------



## EricD (Nov 7, 2011)

matthewm said:


> Nice work, did you use a dx camera or d3(s) full frame?



Dx,,...Nikon D7000


----------



## Cpi2011 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great seat, there are lots of cool photos.....Excellent.


----------

